# Can you help? - St. Louis, Missouri area.



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I have a full house... but there are three lovely girls in this area that are in need of a home. Owner is moving and does not plan to take them. Let me know if you can help! She is unwilling to travel, but I can travel a bit...

Downside - This woman will not separate the rats from their "guinea pig" cage and their hamster sized cage (maybe it's travel cage... I hope). She is asking $50 for the whole setup and will not negotiate. 

Anyway, if anybody can help, let me know.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

OHHHH no, you're so late. I got my rats already D: Otherwise I'd be begging.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

It's sad... because she's asking that stupid ransom fee... it's ridiculous. For three rats and some inadequate cage. $50??? 

I wish that she cared more about finding these ladies a good home than recouping whatever money she has put in to them.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*sigh*... Sure you can't squeeze in three more???


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

yes. parents.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Ooooh gotcha. Well, if you hear of anyone in the area who is dying to spend $50 (haha), let me know! At least they'll be able to use the guinea pig cage as a Q-tine cage for future ratties if needbe... don't know what they'd do with the hamster cage...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

vet visit travel cage? its what i've used mine for (until mom broke it....). its easy to buckle into the seat so long as its a wire one and not one of those habitrail things...

i hope they find homes. obviously the owner has a different perspective on pets then some of us here do. too bad for the rats.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I hate that whole adoption fee thing that is asked for because it ensures their pets go to a good home

ppfffftttt!

if you are really all that concerned about a potential adopter then you have them meet you at their vet's office & see that they take them in for a well-pet check & pay for it.. you could evewn ask they obtain a voucher showing a pre-paid vet plan of whatever you feel is adequate.

THAT shows me someone is willing to care for their pets & THAT shows me that the person relinquishing their pet truly cares about their well-being


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Julia,

What is a vet plan?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

its like health insurance for you pet in some cases. other cases you give the vet money and they put that towards credit for you. its like prepaying for their resources. some people use cans to save money or other bank accounts. some people use insurance (not easily attainable for rats though) and others pay their vets in advance knowing that they will need to use them anyway at some point. i never thought about going that route before myself (i use the savings cans) but it is a good idea if you can manage to do it. some vets i bet wouldn't agree.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Not that I was having any luck, but the lady had sent me pictures, and I had dl'd them on to my comp, but since I am not the only one who uses this comp they were "mysteriously deleted"... anyway I have been trying to get back in touch with her and all of the sudden she is ignoring me. I think she is bitter that I myself will not be taking the rats, but instead, am trying to help her find them good homes. I don't get people sometimes.


----------



## RatR (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi! I *might* be interested in having the three females. 


Where are these three rats located?
How much longer could this person hold them for?
How old are the rats?
Are they hand tamed?
Have they been checked by a vet yet?
What color are they?

Please e-mail me the information or post it on here I will check back. I do have a backround on rats and have had rats before the rat we just had died yesterday. Thanks and we might consider.

Edited: Added another question.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

They are about 15-20 mins from StL, MO. They appear to be either agouti or mink hooded... I couldn't tell so well from the one picture that I had. Unfortunately, it was deleted by another member of my household and I have not been able to get back in touch with this person. I've tried, but it seems as though I'm being ignored now.

I'm sure they haven't gone to the vet. I just really have a strong feeling that these are pets that are considered "disposable", and it would have never crossed these individual's mind to even consider a vet visit.

I don't know the other answers, but I am trying my darndest to get back in touch with this woman. I'll let you know if I hear anything else from her.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

My goodness, they're on Craigslist:

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/731456540.html

At least the price tag should keep the not-so-great people away.


----------



## RatR (Jun 27, 2008)

We will be moving next week and our rat just died and want to get another one but this time we want to get it a buddy and stuff like that. I don't want to go to a petstore when we could help another rat in need. I checked the area code and its in Illinois? I thought they were in Missouri. Thanks.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

She lives about 15 mins on the IL side of STL. Not far at all from the city.


----------



## RatR (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok thanks. Well were moving so we can't take them right now which is really sad so I am very sorry.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

No need to be sorry.

She has placed them on Craigslist... so I don't really know what else to say about the situation, really. IMO, that's the worst possible avenue which could be used in order to rehome an animal.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

CL generally sucks but I did get my dog through it. She is the most amazing dog and if I hadn't been looking on CL I never would have gotten a dog anyway. It may be worse in some areas but in Dallas it seems to be ok generally. I know of other people who have gotten rats via CL and most of the ads I see on there, they state they are not feeders. The ads for "pinkies" and "jumbos" get flagged RIGHT away.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

The CL on here is a nightmare. There are almost always warning posts about, "Such and such took my dog, and now I find that she's reselling it." There are always people on there who will take all the "Free to good home" animals and turn them around for profit. There are also a lot of ads where it looks as though the people could care less about the animal, or keep them in horrid conditions... so unless the new owners know any better, they will keep the animal on the same diet, in the same cage, etc. Furthermore, there are a lot of people who ask outrageous "rehoming" fees.

The worst part about our CL is that the shelters are always getting flagged. A lot of times, when a dog's time is running out, they will post that dog as being available for adoption anywhere from a week before they are supposed to be put down, up until a few hours beforehand. It's pretty sickening, really. I just don't understand why ads like that are constantly being flagged.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I hate craigs list, but on a lighter note, i love St. Louis.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I love some parts, and despise others.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Randi said:


> I love some parts, and despise others.


I used to work there, i didn't like "dog town" as it was called by my co-workers.


Anyways... good luck with the rat/s!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, that's how it's known. It's called that because when St. Louis had the 1904 World's Fair, they would find stray dogs and kill them and serve them as delicacies to the higher-ends.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I love how in the add it's stated that they come with a very large cage... HA!! I don't think 1 rat could really be too happy in that cage for long. I have a bigger cage than that to transport my rats the hour to my lake house!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> I love how in the add it's stated that they come with a very large cage... HA!! I don't think 1 rat could really be too happy in that cage for long. I have a bigger cage than that to transport my rats the hour to my lake house!


I think the large cage is the one on the bottom. It looks fairly large to fit in a car.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

My cage looks almost exactly like that even compared to the bottles next to the picture. It fits in the back seat on the floorboard of my ford Taurus just fine. I actually put it under my 4 year old's car seat on the floorboard because his legs don't reach down there and hook it down with bungie cords so if it does slip in an accident that it doesn't become a projectile for my kids back there. It really isn't that big. I put my 4 rats in there with a few hammocks hanging a water bottle and a little dish of food. It's not that much bigger than the dog carrier I use for my boston terrier when I take him to the vets.

ETA: Mine looks to be a tad taller than that one though.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Ah, ok. It's hard to tell from the photo just how big it is but I'll take your word for it


----------

